

IPhone developers aren’t stupid. Consumers just know what they want. - Brentley_11
http://ryanleland.com/2009/11/iphone-developers-arent-stupid-consumers-know-what-they-are-willing-to-pay-for/

======
Brentley_11
This is in response to
[http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2009/11/apple_is_not...](http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2009/11/apple_is_not_ev.html)
( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=957314> )

